# who comes home humbled??



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

It's amazing at the choices some of these oversized and over made up homeowners make. Its a waste in our book. I'd live in a box if it came with a five car garage to put my toys and stuff in and my wife and daughter would go for it. 

We have a modest home because we dont like pissing away money on our ego or impressing friends and strangers. My wife and daughter have the same values. If my wife didnt, Id find a different wife. 

We prefer cash in the bank and free time to spend together. Showing off is silly and boring. We dont care what anyone else thinks about our housing decisions

We dont have toys so we will think more of ourselves or to keep up with Jonsie. We have toys because we like to play with toys. If you have them for any other reason, then you need therapy. 

I recommend being humble over being a materialistic egomaniac or being a prisoner of what others think of you. 

My pride comes from the freedom I created for my family because I work smart, have the balls to do what must be done and dont get caught up in a silly rat race comparing my posessions with others. 

My humble comes from getting kicked around here and there, losing out on opportunities that I could or should have been able to secure and knowing my number will come up on occassion for an arse kickin


----------

